# Python rack



## Cold-B-Hearts (Mar 23, 2013)

This is how I spent my day. 






Feel free to post your own


----------



## Tobe404 (Mar 23, 2013)

Looks good mate.
What are the dimensions of the tubs?


----------



## PieBald (Mar 23, 2013)

cool whats going in there?


----------



## HarleyD (Mar 23, 2013)

Very cool man! i like what you've done here mate =)


----------



## PieBald (Mar 23, 2013)

When you making another youtube video?


----------



## Bananapeel (Mar 23, 2013)

Good idea. A rack thread I mean. Nice looking rack! Hopefully I'll get enough herps to need one ahah


----------



## christopherR (Mar 23, 2013)

Eat enough aye Bananapeel


----------



## nasool (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice work, this is one I just recently made

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Mar 23, 2013)

The tubs are 100cmx55cmx18cm ill be keeping sub adult/adult carpets in it
it has wheels as well 
I will make a YouTube video about the rack when it's done 100%


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Mar 23, 2013)

nasool said:


> Nice work, this is one I just recently made
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I like that one ill need a hatchy rack soon


----------



## Bananapeel (Mar 23, 2013)

christopherR said:


> Eat enough aye Bananapeel



Ahah oops didn't realise. Damn autocorrect. That was meant to be get. Cheers mate lol


----------



## Marzzy (Mar 23, 2013)

That's a lot of thread bar...


----------



## sharky (Mar 23, 2013)

That's cool  I'll be making a melamine one in a few years


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Mar 23, 2013)

Marzzy said:


> That's a lot of thread bar...


Majority of the build was putting nuts down the thread thank god that experience is done


----------



## Barrett (Mar 24, 2013)

Awesome job mate! I might have to use your idea one day when I have enough pythons for it to be practical.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice idea, how did you thread the bolts on, just a spanner or something else? Would have taken ages.


----------



## Tablemanners (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice looking rack, heat tape going in there?


----------



## RSPcrazy (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice and big rack. 
I know what you mean about threading the nuts on, I just finished a hatchling rack with this same setup.


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Mar 24, 2013)

Tablemanners said:


> Nice looking rack, heat tape going in there?


Sure am if you look in the photo you can see routing if you look hard


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Mar 24, 2013)

RSPcrazy said:


> Nice and big rack.
> I know what you mean about threading the nuts on, I just finished a hatchling rack with this same setup.


I like what you've done there, especially the front stopper. What did you use for the back? Also is it heated with heat tape?


----------



## RSPcrazy (Mar 24, 2013)

Cold-B-Hearts said:


> I like what you've done there, especially the front stopper. What did you use for the back? Also is it heated with heat tape?



I have aluminium strips for stoppers on the back.

I'm using heat cord, routed into each shelf, with aluminium tape covering them.


----------



## saximus (Mar 24, 2013)

How expensive are the threaded bars? Does it work out cheaper than building a frame from timber?


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Mar 24, 2013)

The Thread bars are 3.6M $8 ea mine are 12mm I cut mine in half to make my rack 1.8 tall 
debating about what species will be kept in there is against the forum rules as it's off topic, I know of reputable breeders that keep carpets in them


----------



## mungus (Mar 24, 2013)

put peg board on 3 sides to give them a bit of privacy, and holds the heat in better.


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah I plan on putting wood on the sides for bracing and heat


----------



## KingSirloin (Mar 25, 2013)

Cold-B-Hearts said:


> Majority of the build was putting nuts down the thread thank god that experience is done



Hint: You'll be blown away when I tell you I spun my nuts from one end to the other of a 1m rod in less than 8 seconds!


----------



## saximus (Mar 25, 2013)

KingSirloin said:


> Hint: You'll be blown away when I tell you I spun my nuts from one end to the other of a 1m rod in less than 8 seconds!


Rod inserted into a drill?


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Mar 25, 2013)

KingSirloin said:


> Hint: You'll be blown away when I tell you I spun my nuts from one end to the other of a 1m rod in less than 8 seconds!


Impressed!


----------



## KingSirloin (Mar 25, 2013)

saximus said:


> Rod inserted into a drill?



No, rod installed in rack! 

Air compressor and high pressure nozzle attachment. Held just to the side of the nut, it spun like a top till it reached the bottom.


----------



## RileysGeckos (Mar 25, 2013)

Cold-B-Hearts said:


> The tubs are 100cmx55cmx18cm ill be keeping sub adult/adult carpets in it
> it has wheels as well
> I will make a YouTube video about the rack when it's done 100%


 what's ya youtube?


----------



## Vixen (Mar 25, 2013)

A lot of people seem to be using this idea lately, here's one my dad and I designed a few weeks ago.  We come up with the idea as I can use it for hatchlings, and then adjust it to accommodate larger tubs for holdbacks and yearlings etc once all the hatchies have been moved on.


----------



## Snowman (Mar 25, 2013)

Some nice racks. 
I wish I could pay someone to do the routing for me. I hate the mess it makes in my alfresco!


----------



## Marzzy (Mar 26, 2013)

Snowman said:


> Some nice racks.
> I wish I could pay someone to do the routing for me. I hate the mess it makes in my alfresco!



Get a vacuum ? 
Preferably a Dyson.....


----------



## Snowman (Mar 26, 2013)

I've got a dyson. Got it about 5 years ago now. Good vacuum, though outside I just use a wet dry kartcher vac. It's still a pain to clean up.


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 26, 2013)

posts have been deleted due to being arguementative about the suitability of tubs...... if you want to argue ethics/morals or about the 'new nsw rules' then find the relevant thread and discuss it like adults. the next round of arguements in the DIY zone will end up with more than just a deletion.


----------



## reptalica (Mar 26, 2013)

Vixen said:


> A lot of people seem to be using this idea lately, here's one my dad and I designed a few weeks ago.  We come up with the idea as I can use it for hatchlings, and then adjust it to accommodate larger tubs for holdbacks and yearlings etc once all the hatchies have been moved on.




Yeah love your's Vixen. Been having a good look at your set up and saw the ad.

Well done!! Great work......

Some really creative people on this site.


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Mar 26, 2013)

This rack is made with Ikea tubs and aluminium C-channel and box sections. I love it!


----------



## jacorin (Mar 26, 2013)

jairusthevirus21 said:


> This rack is made with Ikea tubs and aluminium C-channel and box sections. I love it!
> View attachment 286448



talk about a kinked neck lolololol


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 26, 2013)

ROFL, there you go, one the right way up, and one for those that enjoy kinked necks


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Mar 26, 2013)

HA HA! Thanks mate! much appreciated... i couldn't figure out how to rotate image.


----------



## Snowman (Mar 26, 2013)

jairusthevirus21 said:


> This rack is made with Ikea tubs and aluminium C-channel and box sections. I love it!



How are you heating it?


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Mar 27, 2013)

Snowman said:


> How are you heating it?



I have an 8 meter heat cord wrapped under each tub for the 'hot' spot and this is controlled by a Habistat Thermostat.


----------

